# How to get Camera Ray 7.2 for Photoshop CS6



## DianeK (Oct 22, 2013)

I am happily parked with Lr 4.2 for the time being which has Camera Raw 7.2.  My Photoshop CS6 (perpetual licence) is on Camera Raw 7.0.0.  This mismatch means my Lr adjustments are not seen in PS unless I render in Lr first.  I want to update my Camera Raw plug-in for Photoshop only to version 7.2   But when I go to the help menu to update PS CS6, I am only given the option of upgrading to Camera Raw 8.1 which will not solve the mismatch issue with Lr (and no, I don't want to move to Lr 5.2 yet) .  Going directly to Adobe's site, I can only find a download for DNG Converter 7.2, _not_ Camera Raw 7.2.  Can anyone here tell me how to get Camera Raw 7.2 for my Photoshop? 
Thanks
Diane


----------



## clee01l (Oct 22, 2013)

Diane, I find a D/L for ACR 7.1 but I can not find 7.1
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/thankyou.jsp?ftpID=5390&fileID=5029.  I think It is caught in a time-warp glitch on Adobe's site.  There is probably a URL similar to that one above, but I haven't found a page showing the link.


----------



## DianeK (Oct 22, 2013)

clee01l said:


> Diane, I find a D/L for ACR 7.1 but I can not find 7.1
> http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/thankyou.jsp?ftpID=5390&fileID=5029.  I think It is caught in a time-warp glitch on Adobe's site.  There is probably a URL similar to that one above, but I haven't found a page showing the link.



Thanks for checking.  Now that I know that _you_ hailhave not been able to find it, I can safely assume I haven't overlooked something (I spent a lot of time googling before posting my plea).  So Adobe will continue to occupy the top spot on my "Most Annoying Corporations in the World" list.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 22, 2013)

DianeK said:


> ....upgrading to Camera Raw 8.1 which will not solve the mismatch issue with Lr



Yes it will. The mis-match only occurs when the Photoshop ACR level is *lower *than Lightroom's. There'll be no problem if you update CS6 to the latest ACR version.


----------



## DianeK (Oct 22, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yes it will. The mis-match only occurs when the Photoshop ACR level is *lower *than Lightroom's. There'll be no problem if you update CS6 to the latest ACR version.


Really?  Well, I've learned something new (which at my level of expertise is not surprising )  Thank you for that nugget.

Now that I have your attention, may I tack on another question...I am about to get a new iMac so will need to deactivate and uninstall my CS6 Desgn suite app by app.  My product is registered with Adobe but was purchased locally as a boxed product.  When its time to reinstall on my new computer do I need to use the cd and do all the updates or can I just download directly from Adobe and thus eliminate doing all the updates?

Diane


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 22, 2013)

Probably no need to uninstall, a simple de-activation should be all that's needed.

I would have thought downloading should be OK, but I'm not sure you'll get a different result. AFAIK, Photoshop doesn't work the same way as Lightroom, an update to Lightroom is always a full version (i.e. no "patches"), but I think PS is different in that updates are (usually) smaller than the full version.....so it may be that the download version is the same as the boxed version and you'll still have to go through the update routine. But I could be wrong, so let's wait for a more knowledgeable pewrson to drop by.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 22, 2013)

Like Jim, I don't know for sure. But I would think you could D/L the full CS6 trial version from Adobe and apply your registration to that.  
Here is the link to D/L the full CS6 product that you own
http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/policy-pricing/cs6-product-downloads.html


----------



## DianeK (Oct 22, 2013)

Cleetus, thank you for the info and link.  You are obviously more proficient than I at drilling through Adobe's website to find things.
Jim - I just had the hard drive in my current computer replaced about 2 months ago and at that time Adobe support told me to uninstall after deactivating Photoshop because if I migrated the deactivated Photoshop I would have difficulty reactivating because Adobe and Mac OS migration don't get along.  So I followed their instructions and all went smoothly.  Was it necessary?  Who knows with Adobe support - you generally get different answers with different contacts.
Again, thanks to you two.
Diane


----------



## DianeK (Oct 29, 2013)

Just to close off this discussion...
I now have my new iMac.  I elected to uninstall CS6 Design after deactivation on my old computer and reloaded Design on the new computer from my disks then did all the updates.
Lr migrated no problem as usual.
I solved the Lr4/Photoshop conflict by updating Photoshop's ACR as suggested here.
Thanks again.
Diane


----------

